# Roanoke Va 4/11



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

In case anyone is interested. I'll be there 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-11-10VAv5.pdf


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Competing in SQ? You will have to deal with a deaf judge.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am hoping to be ready to go by then, it will be a long drive from York to Chattanooga and back without sound. I am making this a stopping point on my drive back north so I thought why not make a run thru the lanes and see what happens how bad can it be  Hell I might be better off with a deaf judge depending upon how my little experiment goes this weekend.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Competing with half a car is where it's at now a days lol.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Working on something... I may come up.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

OH snap. Please don't whip up on me too bad Rick


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Rick Sellers said:


> Working on something... I may come up.



about time you come out and play Rick!!


----------

